# Hello from Poland!



## tslesicki (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi!

I'm a long-time reader and a first time poster so please, have patience to my noob words  I thought it's time to finally join the discussion on this forum. It's been a great source of knowledge and inspiration for me and I think I've learned a lot just reading some of the posts. In fact, I went through the archives to learn more about Project Prague and VI Pro and I must admit it was a fascinating read. I know it's kind of late to do so, but I'd like to congratulate everybody associated with VI Pro - it's great that a few composers can meet on a forum and actually create their own set of samples. I'm really impressed and I wish I found this place earlier!

I'm just 18 but I have some experience with samples and with recording real musicians as well. In fact, I'm working on a CD right now and it's almost done - we're putting some finishing touches on the arrangements and doing some final recordings before the mix and mastering. My friend wrote the music, I'm a producer and the sample guy but I'm trying to compose a little myself. It's not good enough to put here but who knows, maybe one day I will post something 

Ok, I don't want to take your time, I know it's all boring and we all have better stuff to do :D I'm just letting you know I'm on board 

Best regards,

Tom


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome to VI Tom. Glad you made the decision to stop lurking and start joining in! Great having you here.


----------



## bryla (Aug 22, 2010)

Czesc Tomek!

Zapraszam na VI  Jestemy pare polaków tu i nawet pan Siedlaczek pisze od czasu do czasu.

Tomek


----------



## tslesicki (Aug 22, 2010)

bryla @ Sun Aug 22 said:


> Czesc Tomek!
> 
> Zapraszam na VI  Jestemy pare polaków tu i nawet pan Siedlaczek pisze od czasu do czasu.
> 
> Tomek



Dziękuję za powitanie  Z jakiegoś powodu to forum jest o wiele bardziej przyjazne od innych


----------



## SALOMONPROJECT (Aug 22, 2010)

WITAJCIE!!!NO TO JEST NAS KILKU.


----------



## SALOMONPROJECT (Aug 22, 2010)

TOMKU JA TEZ MAM NA NAZWISKO BRYLA HEHEH DOKLADNIE (LUKASZ BRYLA)
TO JEST NAS DWOCH.
POZDRAWIAM SERDECZNIE :D


----------



## bryla (Aug 22, 2010)

Lukasz, przycisnij CAPS LOCK zeby sie nie swiecilo


----------



## bryla (Aug 22, 2010)

a skad w ogóle jestescie? Moja rodzina mieszka w Krakowie i tam spedzam wakacje.


----------



## tslesicki (Aug 23, 2010)

Warszawa


----------



## JohnG (Aug 23, 2010)

Welcome Tom,

Glad to have you here. Please when you have music you like, post some so we can hear what you are up to.


----------



## tslesicki (Aug 23, 2010)

JohnG @ Mon Aug 23 said:


> Welcome Tom,
> 
> Glad to have you here. Please when you have music you like, post some so we can hear what you are up to.



I promise I will, but don't expect another Williams or Zimmer - I'm only a hobbyist and I'm still learning


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 25, 2010)

You are always welcomed here, tom


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 28, 2010)

No to nastepny rodak pozdrawia serdecznie :D


----------

